# Simon Jarrett of Kingsley Amps Guitar Masterclass with Dan of That Pedal Show



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

It is an hour long video filled with great examples and instructions how to use touch sensitivity, some theory and how to use it.

Hope you will enjoy it


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And regarding playing through chords, I found these three videos very informative:

How to use our well known pentatonic over major chords:





over dominant chords





and over minor and diminshed


----------

